# Bothriurus coriaceus (Chilean Scorpion) How to care for?



## CreepTumorXD (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello everyone, i'm looking for any information on *Bothriurus coriaceus*_ scorpion. anything helps, habitat... toxicity.. temperament.. etc. I wish to care for one of these but I cant find a care sheet anywhere. thanks!_


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 22, 2016)

*I have this sp. as well and all I can tell you is they need to be kept coolish. Try to mimic the environment of  the coastal dunes of northern Coquimbo region in Chile. I believe that would be to be kept cool and mist every couple of weeks cant hurt, though there is not a lot of rainfall there.. They are not too common in the hobby. I got mine from a reptile show in Kansas. And you really cant find too much on them.. 
http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/PDF/Ojanguren.2007.ZT.Brachistosternus.pdf* *sea**rch bothriurus on that page and you will see it is from the Coquimbo region. Like I said fairly cool.. Also fed like other scorps. As you saw mine was that adult female (possible gravid) and she eats full grown crickets. Never been stung but I dont get close enough to find out the temperament or toxicity.  If I'm wrong on anything please correct me (anyone). *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info Denny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 22, 2016)

No problem! Also I just read on a forum that they like to burrow , though I cant back that up..  But I'm going to try 6-8 inches of a 60/40 mix of coco fiber to sand ratio tomorrow to see if she will burrow. I'll let ya know if she does.


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah I read that they burrow as well when they are too hot or even in general... I made a wiki page on this sp. if you want to help me. ive just been putting down what I find and learn. atm the scorpion is a juvenile and has not burrowed that i've seen but he is just in coco fiber you think mixing with sand is a good idea? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bothriurus_coriaceus


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 23, 2016)

Mine is actually fine without burrowing I'm not sure if it's really necessary. Mine is thriving. But I'm not sure what else to use for a substrate. I dont want it collapsing. Whats a better substrate anyone? I used 60/40 coco/sand for my vinegaroons but that was with a weekly misting


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 24, 2016)

CreepTumorXD said:


> Yeah I read that they burrow as well when they are too hot or even in general... I made a wiki page on this sp. if you want to help me. ive just been putting down what I find and learn. atm the scorpion is a juvenile and has not burrowed that i've seen but he is just in coco fiber you think mixing with sand is a good idea?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bothriurus_coriaceus


Question: does anyone know the actual ratio of arid/semi arid VS higher humidity/rain forest species?


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Apr 24, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Question: does anyone know the actual ratio of arid/semi arid VS higher humidity/rain forest species?


you know i'm not sure, but if I had to guess it maybe a 1 to 1 or 2 to 1 humid/arid. but dont take it from me haha


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 24, 2016)

CreepTumorXD said:


> you know i'm not sure, but if I had to guess it maybe a 1 to 1 or 2 to 1 humid/arid. but dont take it from me haha


I asked because of what you wrote on the Wikipedia page. I had never actually thought about it before but I hope I can find something that discusses the ratio (yeah, tough chance of that lol).


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Apr 24, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> I asked because of what you wrote on the Wikipedia page. I had never actually thought about it before but I hope I can find something that discusses the ratio (yeah, tough chance of that lol).


yeah its difficult because there are so many sp. of scorpion and not enough people in the field to research details on these things, Just by the fact that that wiki did not exist a week ago kind of shows how much we don't know. But hey look for the answers, research, or even learn from experience. there is still a lot to learn about this world despite popular belief.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Mar 1, 2018)

When mine arrives i'll tell you guys what t does. My invert room runs 77-80 F

Reactions: Like 1


----------

